# Officer Down: Jonathan Dragus



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

10/28/2005

*Okla. officer killed in automobile accident*

*Officer Down: Jonathan Dragus* - [Oaklahoma City, Oklahoma]










*Biographical Info*

*Age: *32

*Additional Info:* Sergeant Dragus had been with the Oklahoma City Police Department for 10 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Sergeant Dragus was killed in an automobile accident while pursuing a suspect.

*Date of Incident:* October 20, 2005

www.ODMP.org

Sergeant Jonathan Dragus was killed in an automobile accident while pursuing a motorcycle.

During the pursuit, the motorcyclist stopped and dropped off a passenger as he fled. As Sergeant Dragus pursued him, a truck pulled into the roadway in front of his patrol car at the intersection of Pennsylvania and Northwest Expressway. Sergeant Dragus swerved to avoid a collision but struck a utility pole and a tree. He was transported to Oklahoma University Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries several hours later.

The motorcyclist wrecked the motorcycle, and fled on foot, approximately one mile past where Sergeant Dragus had crashed. He was located and arrested later in the day. The driver of the truck also left the scene but was later located.


----------

